# MagnaLight HID Spotlight



## PhillyRube (Dec 10, 2008)

Found this monster browsing the ads....

http://cgi.ebay.com/Spotlight-3200-...4|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:3|294:50

Fixed it!


----------



## Stereodude (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: eBay HID Spotlight*

I'm pretty sure that wasn't the link you were after.


----------



## DM51 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: eBay HID Spotlight*

Interesting - I looked up the manufacturer/distributor, and there's a wide range offered. They've come up before in various threads, but I hadn't noticed this item. 

I think it would be better to edit your thread title and put Magnalight instead of eBay.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: eBay HID Spotlight*

looks like it uses a Lightforce style adjustable focus... it even looks a little 'Lightforce-ish' to me with the exception of the hump on it's back! 


Damn! that company aren't shy in marketing limitation gear are they? here's a 'dead ringer' for the new Streamlight HID Lightbox HERE, they also appear to have actual Acro X990s as well as clones


----------



## Patriot (Dec 13, 2008)

Magnalight is a good company. I've worked with them in the past and even worked out some coupon deals with them for CPFers.

If anyone is interested, let me know. I'll contact the owner and I'll see if he will offer a us a discount on them.


----------



## PhillyRube (Dec 13, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Magnalight is a good company. I've worked with them in the past and even worked out some coupon deals with them for CPFers.
> 
> If anyone is interested, let me know. I'll contact the owner and I'll see if he will offer a us a discount on them.




I just cruised their website, they have some neat stuff in there...I'd go for a discount...


----------



## Patriot (Dec 13, 2008)

Ok, let me know which item since Rob discounts them for us by individual product.


----------



## Lynn Downey (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm probably going to order a HL-85-HID from them so if there is a discount for us please let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## alain (Dec 8, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Ok, let me know which item since Rob discounts them for us by individual product.


 

Hello Patriot. Im really interested in the 15 Million Candlepower Handheld Spotlight - Red Hunting Lens- Spot/Flood Combo - in the 7" Lens. Please let me know if there is some special discount on this item. Im trying to see reviews over this product and can not find any. But it seems like a really nice spotlight!!!
Best Regards... Alain


----------

